# alles neu kompilieren...

## derRichard

hallo!

mein system hab ich für i686 kompiliert und jetzt soll es aber auf einem i586er laufen.

ich hab zwar schon in der /etc/make.conf auf i586 ungestellt aber wie kann ich jetzt alles neu kompilieren?

mfg

richard

----------

## citizen428

 *derRichard wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich hab zwar schon in der /etc/make.conf auf i586 ungestellt aber wie kann ich jetzt alles neu kompilieren?
> 
> 

 

#emerge -e world

Oder in der Langform:

#emerge --emptytree world

----------

